# Ambient Air Pressure Sensor + 06-08 BSH Intake = WTF Mate?!



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

so as the title states; i just picked up a 06-08 BSH intake for my Jetta. I get everything installed and i have one extra sensor to connect, but no outlet to connect it to on the BSH intake pipe. i've searched all over and cant find jack on this.

To be more specific, on the OEM intake, looking at the engine, accordion pipe inlet that feeds from the front of the car wraps around and right on the corner bend, there is the sensor directly on that corner bend. This is the sensor I'm talking about. I got the MAF out of the OEM intake and installed into the BSH intake pipe no problem. But now I have no idea where to connect the remaining sensor/wire to and I'm sure I cant merely run without it connect.

i've searched all over and cant find anything on this. And BSH install literature says nothing of this.

specs of my car:
June 06 Build
2006 Jetta VE
2.5l / 5MT

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

The BSH intake was for 06-08 cars?

08+ cars don't have that sensor you're talking about. I believe it is an air temp sensor. If the intake was designed for an 08 car then no there wouldn't be a place to put it. That just makes no sense that they would list the years of 06-08 since there's two diff designs of intake in these years. I would hit up BSH and ask them if they have a model available for the earlier 2.5s with the air temp sensor. If they don't you can either drill a hole in the intake and clamp it in there or just mount it somewhere next to the filter so it's reading the air temp of what's going into the intake.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just zip tie it somewhere dry, been running mine like that for awhile. No harm done.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> The BSH intake was for 06-08 cars?
> 
> 08+ cars don't have that sensor you're talking about. I believe it is an air temp sensor. If the intake was designed for an 08 car then no there wouldn't be a place to put it. That just makes no sense that they would list the years of 06-08 since there's two diff designs of intake in these years. I would hit up BSH and ask them if they have a model available for the earlier 2.5s with the air temp sensor. If they don't you can either drill a hole in the intake and clamp it in there or just mount it somewhere next to the filter so it's reading the air temp of what's going into the intake.


yeah. I looked all over BSH's site and made sure that I got the right one. The guy i got it from had an 08, so i was sure i wouldnt have any issues. Even looking on BSH's site, i couldnt find a spot for that sensor on their 06-08 setup. It looked liked the only difference in design from 06-08 to 09+ was the 09 didnt have a spot for the MAF, so it kinda confirmed I got the right one.

I plan on calling BSH this coming week. Worst case scenario, I'll pull the old sensor and have my buddy weld in a spot for the sensor. Doesnt look too complicated. Just wanted to reach out to the community to see if there was any knowledge available.




HIBB 304 said:


> Just zip tie it somewhere dry, been running mine like that for awhile. No harm done.


I cut up a latex glove and wrapped the fingers around the loose sensor that way no moisture can get it. double bagged it, just in case. Then went ahead and zip-tied the loose wire around the MAF mount, just to keep the wire out of the way from dangling or getting caught up in the fans.

oh and in doing so, it threw a CEL, as I figured it would. :banghead:


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

You need to leave the sensor somewhere exposed to ambient temps. You can tuck it into your grill where the stock intake was.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

the4ringer said:


> I cut up a latex glove and wrapped the fingers around the loose sensor that way no moisture can get it. double bagged it, just in case. Then went ahead and zip-tied the loose wire around the MAF mount, just to keep the wire out of the way from dangling or getting caught up in the fans.
> 
> oh and in doing so, it threw a CEL, as I figured it would. :banghead:


Well yeah I would figure it would throw a CEL since it's wrapped up. The purpose of it is to be able to read outside temperature, which it can't do if covered up with something like latex. Just unwrap it and keep it ziptied at the MAF like you have now. There's no way it's going to get wet all the way up there.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

roger that, i figured it would be safer to wrap it up and keep it safe from water/moisture. however, this is the wire + plug, not the actual sensor it connects to. I think what i'll do is pull out the sensor from the OEM accordion pipe and fashion it up somewhere so it still reads cooler air and whatnot. prolly wouldnt be a bad idea to drill into the intake pipe itself and give it a final home where it should be.

thanks for the help gents.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

pulled out the sensor from the OEM accordion elbow pipe and connected it to the loose sensor wire. after 3 operating cycles, CEL went out. all is well with the world haha.

Contemplating either leaving it hang free between the battery box and fuse box or drilling a spot into the intake pipe to give it a legit spot.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Either way will be fine. Definitely will look cleaner if it's drilled into the intake.

Glad to hear the CEL is gone :thumbup:


----------

